# How much can you expect to pay for 1:1 computer training in own home



## Passport1 (10 Jul 2010)

Hi
Does anybody know what you can expect to pay for private 1:1 computer training in your own home per hour in the Dublin area - training would be items like Using Windows, Office, Troubleshooting, Printing, Internet, etc

I know rates vary on the trainer but on average what can you expect to pay per hour - 40 euro, 50 euro - more, less 

Thanks


----------



## aristotle (10 Jul 2010)

Yeah 50 per hour sounds right. But you will get the same information on the web, via self training, even youtube.com would probably have videos you can watch on that. Or a friend may be able to help you.


----------



## browtal (10 Jul 2010)

*computer classes*

Pity you dont live near Kilkenny. Courses are run, one to one, for €8 per hour.
There must be courses run by voluntary groups in Dublin too. Perhaps in the Tallagh area, they have a good volunteer centre. 
Good Luck Browtal


----------



## laughter189 (10 Jul 2010)

these people run courses for free :

http://www.crisp.ie/


----------



## pudds (10 Jul 2010)

I'm thinking of giving 1:1 lessons shortly having just finished a course in photo imaging where some people told me that *I* should be giving the class but in fairness I knew quite a lot about the course and was just doing it to cover my back.

I reckon €10-€20 an hour is a fair price but maybe not many people are willing to do it for that.  Pity you don't live in Waterford


----------



## MOFFY01 (14 Jul 2010)

i used to teach one to one in clients own home, a few years ago i charged €50 per hour, would probably expect it to be less now given the down turn


----------



## sandrat (17 Jul 2010)

Check your local library and see if they are running the free elearning in your library classes. Not quite one to one but small enough numbers all the same


----------



## MandaC (17 Jul 2010)

I did a couple of the Irish Times ones  (2 day ones) - intermediate excel and advanced Powerpoint, they do other courses as well.   They were expensive, but were excellent.


----------



## Anne 1 (28 Jul 2010)

If you are looking for real life 1:1 training you should check out the trainer. There are a lot of chancers out there, i.e. people who know the different apps. and think they can just show up and wing it. A good trainer will initially consult with you to know exactly what you need to learn rather than give you a course in, let's say, 'Excel'. They should then prepare a training session to suit your needs and leave you with personalised notes. A good trainer like this should receive at least €50 per contact hour. You would be paying not just for the contact time but for all the preparation.


----------



## aristotle (28 Jul 2010)

Anne 1 said:


> If you are looking for real life 1:1 training you should check out the trainer. There are a lot of chancers out there, i.e. people who know the different apps. and think they can just show up and wing it. A good trainer will initially consult with you to know exactly what you need to learn rather than give you a course in, let's say, 'Excel'. They should then prepare a training session to suit your needs and leave you with personalised notes. A good trainer like this should receive at least €50 per contact hour. You would be paying not just for the contact time but for all the preparation.


 
Yeah, there is nothing worse than a trainer who is not knowledgeable in the subject being thought and is just reading stuff from a script.

You really are paying for someone time and skills.


----------



## Babamc (4 Aug 2010)

Passport1 said:


> Hi
> Does anybody know what you can expect to pay for private 1:1 computer training in your own home per hour in the Dublin area - training would be items like Using Windows, Office, Troubleshooting, Printing, Internet, etc
> 
> I know rates vary on the trainer but on average what can you expect to pay per hour - 40 euro, 50 euro - more, less
> ...



Passport1 I have pm'd you


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Aug 2010)

Is these very common? 1:1 training? I'd have thought most people would do a class or something?


----------



## Rois (6 Aug 2010)

I give 1:1 lessons on IT in peoples own houses. The vast majority of my clients have already done at least 1 public course, but still struggle when left to their own devices.  I charge €10 - €15 per hour and only focus on what the client really wants to learn, which seems to be mostly internet usage, email etc. 

Having said this, most of my clients would be elderly (60+) but are very keen to learn about the internet, email, e-banking etc.


----------

